# Pellet smoker vs wood smoker



## phinfan

For those that have smoked with both pellet smokers and conventional smokers.  Do you find that you get a more intense smoke flavor from one over the other, if so why?

I have only smoked with a treager and I am completely satisfied, although my only comparisons come from restaurants.  I do find that even though many times I like the moistness and flavor of my meat.  The restaurants often times have more intense smoke flavor.  I have no idea how the restaurants do their smoking.  Can anyone help me understand these issues?


----------



## daveomak

Rick, morning...  Some restaurants use liquid smoke....  Then there is the type of wood they might use...  and the length of time they apply smoke...   Do they have a smoker on the premises ??  check their wood pile and ask the chef....  Dave


----------



## 68sting

I have both and with out a doubt the stick burner gets a lot more smoke flavor.  Sometimes I don't even taste smoke flavor at all with my pellet smoker.  That being said I love my pellet smoker.  That wood flavor and moist meat is top notch.  Its just not even close to the smoke flavor the stick burner gives.


----------



## show me smoke

I now have both and I can say the stick burner puts alot more smoke onto the meat, but you need to be carefull with too much smoke also..


----------



## bbq grub rub

Some restaurants use liquid smoke, some (sad to say) boil their ribs then put them on a grill. Then there are the truly authentic slow cooking real deal. The authentic BBQ joints use a lot of wood all day long which will create intense smoke over & over through out the day. When they add wood to their pits, they usually have a set schedule as to when & how much wood they add through out the day. This is how they maintain consistency from day to day. It takes a true pit master to pull this off with consistency. I personally have both a B&M smoker (Brick & Mortar) and 2 pellet grills. I find myself using my Rec Tec pretty much all the time now. I never have the time to keep up on my stick burner these days and along with my tube smoker, I produce the best food I ever have.

I have to say too, with a pellet smoker It seems that it imparts more of the wood/smoke flavor as opposed to just a smoke flavor. It's important to know the difference between a smoke flavor and creosote flavor too.


----------



## chitownfoodie

I am on my 2nd old-school Brinkmann--the fire box/smoking chamber style and in my opinion there's not other way to go!  This is as close to caveman as you can get, and when i use cherry, apple, pecan or any fruit/nut wood, the results are beyond what any pellet-type smoker can deliver.


----------



## tjohnson

Like any other tool, a smoker takes some time to figure out.

Without BASHING pellet smokers, it's fair to say, they produce less smoke than a conventional stick burner

You give up something for convenience!

It's really about personal preference.....

If a guy likes strong smoke, who am I to tell him he's wrong?

Personally, I like a stronger smoke flavor than what my pellet grill produces, that's why I invented a gadget to supplement smoke in a pellet grill.  Now others can add more smoke too

Todd


----------

